# PS 154 Spring Carnival Amerikick Demo



## Kwiter (Jun 14, 2007)

Kwe sewakwekon, Hello everyone, here's a clip of the Amerikick Brooklyn DEmo Team preforming at PS 154's Spring Carnival.

As always I've altered the video a bit to protect the identity of the children.

Enjoy

http://one.revver.com/watch/289378

BTW if you search on revver.com for Kwiter you can see an older  demo they did as well as footage of me driving around the Kahnawake Reserve


----------

